

Steal This Book - llambda
http://leanpub.com/stealthisbook

======
evincarofautumn
Being a fan of antiauthoritarian classics, I was a bit disappointed to find
that this was not _the_ Steal This Book. The photo of Abbie Hoffman didn’t
help! Still, I liked many of these blog posts and have nothing against Mr.
Braithwaite—other than feeling perhaps slightly misled. ;)

~~~
raganwald
I am a huge fan of “Steal this Book,” as I hope the forward conveys.
Nevertheless, your point is well taken and I am updating the book landing page
accordingly.

Thank you.

p.s. Steal "Steal This Book:"
<http://www.semantikon.com/StealThisBookbyAbbieHoffman.pdf>

~~~
petercooper
Steal this Title ;-)

------
pagekalisedown
More like Steal This eBook. :)

